# Tips for the first weeks with new puppy



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

If you can spend the first week home with the new puppy that helps tremendously in getting him/her acclimated to the new environment and new routines. Also, take lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are going to crate train and know which puppy you are getting bring your crate with a towel or blanket to the breeder to use until you take the puppy home. This way when you get home the puppy will be familiar with his crate and have the comfy smell of his towel/blanket. Congrats on the new family member!


----------



## MCHarmon (Jul 31, 2008)

Great suggestion! Thanks for the idea.

Happily,
MC


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Also a good suggestion is when the puppy comes home is when they wake up,eat,drink,play is to take them outside. Keep them on a leash when you take them out so you have better control and make sure they dont get into anything and do their business. In the first weeks they will probably need to go outside in the middle of the night, instead of waiting for them to let you know, set an alarm and take them out at a certain time. You probably only have to do that a couple of weeks. 
And no matter how bad they cry (if they do) to come out of the crate, DONT let them out. That will be the fastest thing they can learn, if I cry I get out. 
And the biggest is patience patience and more patience.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going to give you a tip for prior puppy arrival. 

For about a week before...get as much sleep as possible!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Also a good suggestion is when the puppy comes home is when they wake up,eat,drink,play is to take them outside. Keep them on a leash when you take them out so you have better control and make sure they dont get into anything and do their business. In the first weeks they will probably need to go outside in the middle of the night, instead of waiting for them to let you know, set an alarm and take them out at a certain time. You probably only have to do that a couple of weeks.
> And no matter how bad they cry (if they do) to come out of the crate, DONT let them out. That will be the fastest thing they can learn, if I cry I get out.
> And the biggest is patience patience and more patience.


 
Good advice about using a leash when going out to potty. Even if you have a fenced in yard use a leash, walk (or carry the first few nights  to the potty spot and just stand there and say "go potty" or whatever until the pup goes, then praise, praise, praise and treats and back in the house. This way the pup learns very quicky what he is supposed to do when he goes outside. Keep outdoor playtime separate.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We had two major sanity-saving revelations about raising a puppy:

-Put up baby gates to keep him in the living room
-Keep a collar and 4-foot nylon leash on him at all times

The first one we did before Brady came. My husband was against it but he thanked me later. Yes they are a pain to step over, but so would be chasing a puppy around the house.

The second took us a couple weeks to figure out. It's no fun chasing a puppy around the back yard at 3am! Or chasing a puppy around the living room for that matter. The leash was a life saver. 

Since you're not potty training in the winter, I don't have to mention keeping warm clothes and a flashlight near the bed (lucky you!)


----------



## illk37 (Aug 17, 2008)

nixietink said:


> I'm going to give you a tip for prior puppy arrival.
> 
> For about a week before...get as much sleep as possible!


I wish i had read this before I got my new puppy. Never imagined how much work it would be because our old dogs were adopted when they were one year old (potty trained and everything). But you should definitely get as much sleep as possible before your puppy gets in. The first week I got two hours of sleep every night and and hour nap in the evening.


----------



## ml56 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Reduce night stress*

Take a small towel to the breeder's before you bring home your pup . Have the breeder throw the towel in with your pup and litter mates before she/he comes home and put the towel in the crate for the first few nights. Our new one, Jackson, did not cry at all his few nights and we all got some much needed rest.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have Pmed you.


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

Do you drink coffee? If so stock up! As long as you have done your research you should be fine! Put ++++ on the not letting them out when they bark in their crate, I let him out thinking he needed to use the restroom and I heard about it for the next few days.

Also decide ahead of time with your family what he will be allowed to get on, play with, etc. This way you don’t send a mixed message letting him on the bed one day, and then getting mad the next. Also thinking about how your going to exercise him and where!


----------



## tubuzi (Jun 2, 2008)

We got him when I finished school so I was a stay at home mommy to Jacob and let me tell ya....all these members are right! Expect no or little sleep for a first few nights or even the first week. His/Her crying will keep you up every hour or two and when they do sleep all you want to do is stare at them! 

I have to post this picture up...I miss him being that small! Take lots of pictures, they grow up sooooo fast


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

This is all excellent advice. Also, be sure to have the battery charged on your camera, we'll be needing photos!
Start collecting lots and lots of chew toys now too. The more your puppy has to munch on that is acceptable, the less he'll seek out your shoes and furniture


----------



## faxiao (Jul 12, 2012)

i totally agree... today is my 3rd day with new puppy and i only got 2 hours sleep everynight..


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

faxiao said:


> i totally agree... today is my 3rd day with new puppy and i only got 2 hours sleep everynight..


It will get better. This is an old thread though 

Welcome to the group


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

I am bumping this wonderful thread to ask a quick question. What sort of crate are you folks getting for your puppy? Since they grow so fast to a large size, should I get a small first and then a big one? I know the big ones can be divided sometimes but they are still tall and my previous dog found it too "spacious" so they would still pee in there...

Thanks! Soon to be new pup owner Kay.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

You can get an adjustable crate. It's one that has a free-floating "wall" that you can move as the puppy grows. We do things differently, though. We have three crates for our current puppy: an airline type crate that the puppy sleeps in and feels like a den to the pup, a wire crate she is fed in and uses during the day, and a wire travel crate.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

We were able to get by with two crates and no partitioning off any spaces. I'd buy one big enough for the adult dog, and then see if you can borrow a smaller 'interim' crate from a friend or pick it up very cheap from kijiji or something. No sense spending a bunch of money on a smaller crate that is only going to be used for a few months at best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

A word of warning on flimsy wire crates. Gracie's breeder said she'd heard of a couple of cases of puppies getting hurt when the puppy forced the top up on a crate and then got caught between the side and top. You want to make sure the puppy crate is strong enough and properly assembled.


----------

